# Whiskey Before Breakfast - mando tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A quick breakdown of a bluegrass classic: Whiskey Before Breakfast......thanks for watching!

mandolin - Collings MT-2V

YouTube - Whiskey Before Breakfast (mandolin tutorial) - by Tonedr


----------

